# dogs disliking drunk people?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I just took Khaos out round the block before going to bed.

We walked past one guy, no problem Khaos just sniffed towards him.

Walked past 2 drunk guys who were talking to/about Khaos and he barked his head off!

Walked past another guy, again no problem.


Does Khaos dislike drunk people, or is he just in tune with me and knows that I dislike drunk people? 


Dave also does not like drunk people, but he doesn't bark at them he just glues himself to my side and stares at them.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It's the odd movement or speech that upsets them I think. 
Years ago, Alfie was not happy around a physically disabled chap and even barked at him, something he rarely does


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Broder dislikes drunk people and he gets excited/jumpy if people are talking about him. 

He's only ever growled at two people and they were both drunk men who were staggering past us.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Kira used to be terrified of them, her 1st owners were drunk and she was beaten 

She's better now but will still keep her distance if she can smell alcohol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> *It's the odd movement* or speech *that upsets them* I think.
> *Years ago, Alfie was not happy around a physically disabled chap* and even barked at him, something he rarely does


Indeed it is Rona. A drunkard's awkward and clumsy gait is a movement they simply don't understand and makes them very cautious of the person.

Similarly folks with physical walking restrictions often have that same effect.

Oscar dislikes and distrusts rollators and the people trundling along behind them. Much to the amusement of an old and infirm family friend.

Zara detests drunk people. Especially the chronics who can often be seen fighting the effects of their delerium and gravity in the nearby town.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Indeed it is Rona. A drunkard's awkward and clumsy gait is a movement they simply don't understand and makes them very cautious of the person.
> 
> Similarly folks with physical walking restrictions often have that same effect.
> 
> ...


Oddly Alfie was always fine with the elderly, something to do with having my mother in his life maybe


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Kes loves booze but doesn't like drunkenness - she's had a few stupid men come over to try and fuss her when drunk which has made her problem with strange men so much worse


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shadow hated drunks. Never had a bad experience with them, just did not like them one bit. He had no issues with people who had disabilities that made them unsteady or uncoordinated or caused them to have odd gaits though. In fact he was extremely gentle and tolerant of them.

None of my others have bothered about drunks.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

My basset girl, she will hide behind me if someone is drunk it is the only thing she is frightened of. Odd as she is an otherwise very friendly confident girl.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

They can smell it, just imagine how booze must smell to a dog!? 

They definitely pick up on behaviour and body language they give off!

Rossi is very wary, he doesn't bark or anything but he definitely stays on alert and will watch them closely. I have taken him to the pub quite a few times and he isn't fearful and never tried to hide but he knows something's up!

Raven doesn't care unless they are eating, then she is a drunks best friend! Typical lab  my mum has always been a big drinker also so I think rav is just used to it?

Scooby is scared, but he is scared of everything! Especially if they are noisy!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

They smell strongly and they way the walk (or stagger) is "out of the ordinary" and gets dogs' (even more so pastoral breeds- highly sensitive to unordered movement/out of the ordinary) spidey senses tingling.

They way the smell, sound and move "isn't right".


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Heaven help my relationship with Bess if she ever dislikes the smell of wine!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> I just took Khaos out round the block before going to bed.
> 
> We walked past one guy, no problem Khaos just sniffed towards him.
> 
> ...


A lot of dogs dont seem to like people when they are drunk, I think a lots to do with it is that they can be unpredictable and move and talk and act in a strange uncordinated way that seems to unerve dogs.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

my bitch is aggressive and wary around alcohol...i think it is the smell and the strange movements of people...experience of being lunged at by a drunk did not help that set her off into barkmad defiance of course....i think dogs have such high smell senses alcohol must smell strong to them. add to that any experience of jerky odd behaviour of people like lunging at them well completes the reaction likely !

humans get very <expansive> with movements when drunk...loud voices, waving arms and they smell strange to dogs...so i concurr ... my other dog is more easy going generally less defensive on guard and has not had any bad experience like the other dog. neither of them like the smell of anything alcoholic they sniff at...but then they dont like coffee smell either lol !

have to be careful with drunks...play fighting attack on my bitch was a very stupid thing to do ... yelling he was pretending only to hit her did not of course translate in dog lingo ! lol ! humans lose common sense when under the influence. i ended up telling him if he did not stop trying to touch my dog even to stroke her after she was hostile to his approaches i not my dog would put him in hospital to avoid threats of dogs being classed as dangerous so i ended up barred from the bar sigh ... no great loss ! lol !!!

ps he who funds pays the bar the most wins principle of course one has to accept as with all things in life ! lol ! i drank coffees others drank more income making alcohol !!! hilarious but so true !


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sezeelson said:


> *They can smell it, just imagine how booze must smell to a dog!? *
> 
> They definitely pick up on behaviour and body language they give off!
> 
> ...


Bob seems to quite like it, I can't leave anything alcoholic unguarded, a few weeks back he stuck his tongue in my glass of Bailey's & I had to chuck it down the sink, it was a dreadful waste


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Zandi doesnt care whether people are drunk or not, and I dont drink so its not as if he is used to seeing drunks, he is fine with everyone even people with Learning Dissabilities that also have challenging behaviour, I can take him anywhere somebody can scream in front of him due to fear and he just either sits and gives a paw or if on lead completely ignores. The only people he will be aggressive towards are those who show aggression.

The only GSD that I have had that didnt like drunks was a blind dog he also didnt like people with schizophrenia or epilepsy either, he was blind from 10 month.


----------

